
Leonard Susskind on Richard Feynman and Unanswered Questions in Physics [video] - craigcannon
https://blog.ycombinator.com/leonard-susskind-on-richard-feynman-the-holographic-principle-and-unanswered-questions-in-physics/
======
ArtWomb
Tremendous! Thanks for this ;)

Link to Susskinds most recent lecture vids: Back Holes and Complexity

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJcrJE23Sls](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJcrJE23Sls)

~~~
craigcannon
Thanks for checking it out!

